# ISO Crab Meat Recipe



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked leftover blue crab and have a scant pound of lump meat. Please no crab cakes! Any good recipes?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

Saute some finely chopped garlic, a little ginger, at the end, go in with your crab and remove from heat. Add to room temp Cream cheese, with chopped green onion and mix well, season with S+P, and put onto wonton skins, making little dumplings to fry up.

Easy breezy, Crab Rangoon. Serve with Sweet Thai Chili sauce, or/and, some Chinese Mustard Aioli.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 13, 2012)

Crab Newburg or stuffed flounder?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Saute some finely chopped garlic, a little ginger, at the end, go in with your crab and remove from heat. Add to room temp Cream cheese, with chopped green onion and mix well, season with S+P, and put onto wonton skins, making little dumplings to fry up.
> 
> Easy breezy, Crab Rangoon. Serve with Sweet Thai Chili sauce, or/and, some Chinese Mustard Aioli.



Now I'll be thinking about this all day at work...


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 13, 2012)

Too bad you excluded crab cakes.  We've pretty much concluded that's pretty much the way to go for getting the most out of our crab meat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crab Louis Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Too bad you excluded crab cakes. We've pretty much concluded that's pretty much the way to go for getting the most out of our crab meat.


 
I excluded crab cakes because after many different recipe trys, we've found the one we like the best. I'm looking for something different.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Saute some finely chopped garlic, a little ginger, at the end, go in with your crab and remove from heat. Add to room temp Cream cheese, with chopped green onion and mix well, season with S+P, and put onto wonton skins, making little dumplings to fry up.
> 
> Easy breezy, Crab Rangoon. Serve with Sweet Thai Chili sauce, or/and, some Chinese Mustard Aioli.




tat--the crab meat dumplings you describe are beyond my capabilities, but i will be fantasizing about them endlessly...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> tat--the crab meat dumplings you describe are beyond my capabilities, but i will be fantasizing about them endlessly...



that's just silly, they are super easy! It's just a mater of having the mix, and folding some wrappers. . . well, there are a multitude of shapes that can be done, but still, super easy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 13, 2012)

Crab bread pudding. I posted the recipe but I honestly have still not made it.
I may try Fri for lent.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^Reminds me, I haven't made it in years . . .A good basic cheesecake recipe, sans sugar, add salt and pepper, some sweated down peppers, onions, and fresh herbs. .. .do a savory(I like RITZ Butter Crackers) for the crust, and you get a pretty amazing savory cheesecake. Serve with Roasted Red Pepper Coulis.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 13, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> ^^^Reminds me, I haven't made it in years . . .A good basic cheesecake recipe, sans sugar, add salt and pepper, some sweated down peppers, onions, and fresh herbs. .. .do a savory(I like RITZ Butter Crackers) for the crust, and you get a pretty amazing savory cheesecake. Serve with Roasted Red Pepper Coulis.


 
I used to make one with smoked salmon and red lumpfish caviar. It was a great appetizer. I served it with crackers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I used to make one with smoked salmon and red lumpfish caviar. It was a great appetizer. I served it with crackers.



That sounds like a winner too!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 13, 2012)

If you like Bloody Marys... combine diced seedless tomatoes, V-8 or tomato juice, worcestershire and tobasco (add diced celery or celery salt to the mix if you like), & prepared horseradish if you want a kick. Add vodka, to taste. Serve in martini glasses, topped with crab meat & diced avocado.

Here's the general idea, just for a visual...

Crab Shooters

Fire-Roasted Crab Shooters Recipe from Betty Crocker

Other ideas:

Add the crab meat to:

Fried rice
Omlettes
Crab foo yung
Crab eggrolls
Crab & cream cheese stuffed mushrooms

I like to stuff halved avocados with crab salad.

Fill rice paper wrappers with crab, avocado mango, & coleslaw mix.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2012)

angel hair pasta tossed with bay scallops and shrimp in a fresh, garlicy, chunky tomato sauce (not a long cooked, deep sugo), topped with lump crab and fresh parsley.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's my favorite crab recipe ever.  It's called Vodka Crab and it's so easy even a kid could do it.

1.75 liters cheap vodka, about $10-15
1 scant pound crab meat
salt
pepper

Take the container of crab meat and the bottle of vodka, and sit them near each other.  Remove the lid from the vodka and chug the whole bottle.  Then try and season the crab meat before you pass out and wake up in the hospital with a massive hangover and a catheter that they're going to need to remove.
Once discharged from the hospital go home and realize the crab is on the counter where you left it and it smells bad.


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2012)

A favorite Chesapeake area friend used to layer crab, bread crumbs, thin slices of ham, parmesan.  If I remember right, he poured a milk/flour combination, just enough to moisten, and baked.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I have also been browsing different recipes, without success. We decided to go outside the box. How does this sound, a leek flan served over mixed salad greens, crab over top with a dressing of chili, lime, garlic and honey?

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 13, 2012)

Another idea... Crab ravioli with vodka tomato sauce. I usually have won-ton wrappers on hand. Put about a tablespoon of crab filling (ricotta, mozzarella and/or parmesan and green onions/chives - add a beaten egg if you like) and herbs of choice.  Place another won-ton wrapper over the top and seal. Top with sauce of choice.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2012)

honestly, too much.

crab is delicate and can be overwhelmed easily. that's why simple things like rangoon, crabcakes, oldbay boil, and simple pasta work.

just my opinion.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 13, 2012)

Go for it, Craig. The beauty/joy of cooking, is putting things together you never thought about, and coming up with a whole new dish/idea.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> honestly, too much.
> 
> crab is delicate and can be overwhelmed easily. that's why simple things like rangoon, crabcakes, oldbay boil, and simple pasta work.
> 
> just my opinion.


 
I thought a salad was a pretty simple thing. The flan has the onion, garlic and eggs (used as a binder in most folks crab cakes). We've dumped the filler bread crumbs. The dressing will be light and I'd bet you would find some of the dressing ingredients in the cakes or the "dressing" served with the cakes (tartar sauce). We've done nothing more than deconstruct a crab cake and serve it in a different form, adding something here and removing something there. Sorta. You watch, some head chef will read this, add it as an appetizer to the menu and make bookoo bucks!


----------



## merstar (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are two great recipes:

*Stuffed Cha-Cha Crab Chiles*
Stuffed Cha-Cha Crab Chilies Recipe : : Food Network

*Crab, Mango, and Avocado Salad*
Crab Mango and Avocado Salad Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a very similar and yummy salad like the crab and mango one.
The one I had omitted the cilantro,Mint, and grapefruit but added red leaf lettuce. It was pretty tasty!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 13, 2012)

*Hot crab dip, kinda like the rangoons, but fry the wrappers without the filling use them like chips for the dip.*


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2012)

My mom used to make a crab marinara--we (the children) didn't get to eat this--we were fed an hour before they ate and were already in bed, but I remember the smell of it....wish she'd let us eat at the "adult" table and try it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 13, 2012)

The salad!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> ^^^Reminds me, I haven't made it in years . . .A good basic cheesecake recipe, sans sugar, add salt and pepper, some sweated down peppers, onions, and fresh herbs. .. .do a savory(I like RITZ Butter Crackers) for the crust, and you get a pretty amazing savory cheesecake. Serve with Roasted Red Pepper Coulis.



Okay, now you are in real trouble!  I love savory cheesecake and hadn't thought of this application.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beauty, Craig!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 13, 2012)

CraigC said:


> The salad!


 
*Lovely!!! *


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2012)

CraigC said:


> The salad!



ah, what do i know. that looks and sounds really good. i wouldn't have been able to keep things light. 
good job!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 14, 2012)

ditto ^^


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 14, 2012)

Stuffed in mushrooms (big morels, baby bellas, or portabellas) and baked. I use a basic crab cake mixture.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks folks! Don't be affraid to combine recipes to create something new. The Leek flans called for bacon, that would have been way to over powering for the crab,IMO. We subbed a little garlic instead. The clean flavor of the crab came through! Hey, if it would have been a fail, it would have been a learning experience.  If you're not gonna play with your food, why are you in the game?


----------



## Cerise (Mar 15, 2012)

Presentation is important too.  Like your pic/presentation.  Another way to go is timbales, i.e. crab, avocado (& tomatoes) topped with microgreens.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 16, 2012)

Cerise said:


> If you like Bloody Marys... combine diced seedless tomatoes, V-8 or tomato juice, worcestershire and tobasco (add diced celery or celery salt to the mix if you like), & prepared horseradish if you want a kick. Add vodka, to taste. Serve in martini glasses, topped with crab meat & diced avocado.


Here in Canada, this drink is known as a Caesar. But Clamato Juice is used in place of tomato juice. I'm proud to say this drink was invented in my hometown of Calgary, Alberta 



buckytom said:


> crab is delicate and can be overwhelmed easily. that's why simple things like rangoon, crabcakes, oldbay boil, and simple pasta work.


This is why I find crab meat an excellent companion to eggs. I like to lightly fry the crab meat in oil and garlic, then add the milk and eggs. Can't go wrong!   



CraigC said:


> Thanks folks! Don't be affraid to combine recipes to create something new. The Leek flans called for bacon, that would have been way to over powering for the crab,IMO. We subbed a little garlic instead. The clean flavor of the crab came through! Hey, if it would have been a fail, it would have been a learning experience.  *If you're not gonna play with your food, why are you in the game?*


Couldn't agree more. My parents always told me not to play with my food, but I never listened 

You made a fine choice with that crab meat. A very unique dish for sure! It presents wonderfully and I'm sure it tasted heavenly.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 16, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Here in Canada, this drink is known as a Caesar. But Clamato Juice is used in place of tomato juice. I'm proud to say this drink was invented in my hometown of Calgary, Alberta
> 
> 
> This is why I find crab meat an excellent companion to eggs. I like to lightly fry the crab meat in oil and garlic, then add the milk and eggs. Can't go wrong!
> ...





i am going to try it with eggs for tomorrow's dinner. gotta thaw the crab.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 16, 2012)

Are any of these recipes suitable for canned crab meat? I have a can I've had for 1-2 years, don't know why I bought it, would like to use it in some worthwhile recipe...


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 17, 2012)

I've used canned crab meat in many recipes and never been let down. I actually prefer canned crab for dips and pastas.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 17, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Are any of these recipes suitable for canned crab meat? I have a can I've had for 1-2 years, don't know why I bought it, would like to use it in some worthwhile recipe...


 
Though I prefer fresh, you have to have patience to pick crab without eating it and drinking beer! I've used canned/packaged crab, but it was refrigerated at the store and had an expiration date.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 17, 2012)

babetoo said:


> i am going to try it with eggs for tomorrow's dinner. gotta thaw the crab.



thanks so much, had a great dinner with this dish. it is a keeper.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 17, 2012)

babetoo said:


> thanks so much, had a great dinner with this dish. it is a keeper.


I'm so happy to hear that, glad you enjoyed it


----------

